

The First Machine Learning Paper (1956) - fogus
http://world.std.com/~rjs/indinf56.pdf

======
greendestiny
Turing's work on B-type unorganized machines in 1948 could definitely be
considered machine learning:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unorganized_machine>

